# Recovering photos cancelled while transferring



## Lerk100113 (Oct 10, 2015)

I really hope someone can help me! I was transferring my photos and videos from my iPhone to my computer the other day. However half way through it would stay on a certain percentage and not finish. my phone broke and nothing can be recovered from it. When I went on to my Dropbox account my photos and videos are not saved (another issue as I had it to automatically sync). Is there a way for me to recover the photos and videos that would have transferred before I cancelled? It did not save them in to the new file I had made.Thanks.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you ever synced your phone with itunes it may be there. If not, what do you mean by the phone broke?


----------



## Lerk100113 (Oct 10, 2015)

No unfortunately I hadn't. I even checked the iTunes backup folder. My phone got wet and is not recoverable. I took it to a computer recovery place and they tried everything, even replacing parts on the phone. So I am wondering whether the files copied before I cancelled would be stored somewhere on the computer, or if I can use a recovery program maybe.


----------

